# Thoughts on Dutch Buckets



## trmn8r (Aug 2, 2014)

I have an 18 bucket Dutch Bucket (bato bucket) system with a 30 Gallon reservoir (thought I was going to do 12 originally @ 2.5g per plant).  What are your thoughts on the dutch bucket system?  I chose it because it's simplicity and low cost to set up.  My medium is the coarse size 4 Perlite.

I am growing outdoors in a greenhouse so space isn't a major issue (10ft x 20ft) but if you could do any type of system would you pick something different?

Just trying to plan for next year!

Also if anyone has any input on a thread I started that has a few of my problems with nutes, pH, etc. that would be awesome as well.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68892


----------

